# The Skeleton Pirate.



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

Outstanding costume! I thought it was a statue at first.


----------



## rebeccaowen (Oct 8, 2010)

Two thumbs up. This is great.


----------



## Warlord Blade (Sep 27, 2009)

Does it get hot under all that? The hands look really good too - are they just decorated gloves?


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

That is the most awesome pirate costume ever.....nicely done there matey....!


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Two thumbs up, and a mighty ARRRRRRRRR!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Outstanding !!!


----------



## SkeletonPirate (Jul 26, 2010)

I was wondering if you could do me a huge favor?  

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...17461537.21860.125551117509937&type=1&theater

Skeleton Pirate is trying to win! Just hit LIKE on the page, and then on SKELETON PIRATE's name, in the comments! 
Thats it!

Help me win a one night stay in a hotel on the beach!!!

By the way, LIKE me as well!
Facebook.comTheSkeletonPirate





Thanks all!



~Mike
AKA
Skeleton Pirate!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Im in Tampa area of Fl. I love your costume. I also like your background, is that a mural or photoshopped in? If a mural, please tell me more, I need one too!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

NICE


----------

